# anyone do the MoCo Epic (DC area) MTB metric?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I did the 50m ride today. Lots of singletrack. Much tougher than any of the road centuries I have done. Thanks to all the time on my roadbike I was much faster than the others I rode with going uphill. Night and day difference. Unfortunately I was also slower going down hill....I dont do many MTB rides!


----------

